# tony jaa vs eddie gordo!!!clip from new film.



## Odin

Tony jar vs some guy that looks like Eddie Gordeo from Tekken,dman good video you have to click on the blue screen with muay thai vs...displayed.

dman good though cant wait to see it....although I hear the film is about a missing elephant!?!?!?!?!


*http://video.google.com/videosearch?q=MUAY+THAI+VS&so=0*


----------



## Damian Mavis

Ya the story line is stupid, but the fight scenes are awesome.  That particular fight scene you are talking about is a scene with Tony Jah and Lateef, Lateef is a professional gymnast and Capoeira expert.  I feel for you guys, I saw the movie here in august... you guys have a ways to go before you get to see it.... although the VCD has been released here so maybe you could get a copy of a VCD from somewere.  Make sure you check out my amazing scene!  It was HUGE (2 seconds) and I beat the smack out of Tony Jah (he hits me 4 times and knocks me out), oh and Im wearing a really distinctive cool outfit! (a black suit just like a hundred other guys). heh

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## mrhnau

Oh gosh that was cool... can't wait to see the movie  thats going to be so cool


----------



## AdrenalineJunky

I've seen that clip so many times, I almost don't want to see the movie. Too much hype surrounding Jaa recently, if you ask me. I suppose it's expected, I'm just concerned that Jaa will eventually be viewed with the same reverence that Bruce Lee is. . . The capoeira is awesome, though.


----------



## Jagermeister

Damian Mavis said:
			
		

> Make sure you check out my amazing scene! It was HUGE (2 seconds) and I beat the smack out of Tony Jah (he hits me 4 times and knocks me out), oh and Im wearing a really distinctive cool outfit! (a black suit just like a hundred other guys). heh



Pay your dues and, before you know it, you'll have your face on the movie poster for Ong Bak 17.


----------



## Muay Thai Knee

What's so stupid about a man going to get his elephant back? If that was my elephant I'd be on a mission too.


----------



## arnisador

Neat! I love watching the Capoeira.


----------



## Odin

lol yeah its like what rock said in rush hour two dont touch a blackmans radio....dman dont touch a thai mans elephant ya hear!


----------



## AdrenalineJunky

Odin said:
			
		

> lol yeah its like what rock said in rush hour two dont touch a blackmans radio....dman dont touch a thai mans elephant ya hear!


 
Rock? You mean Chris Tucker?


----------



## stuartSan

I watched the movie too. The storyline is weak, but the action makes up for it.

The Capoeira dude looked real good - for a moment there it seemed that he was stealing the limelight from Tony.


----------



## muaythaiart.com

Jaa speak not well when act the movie becuase he's fighter not actor. This is the reason why story are weaks both ong-bak and Tom-Yum-Kung.

In tom-yum-kung I see he speak only "OUt-Chang-Ku-Khern-Ma" or Give me back my elephant only. Shortest story, I have ever heard for the main actor.


----------



## wee_blondie

Mega cool :supcool: 

Got copies of his last couple movies and can't wait to see this one!  Anyone know when it's likely to make its way to the UK?

To all the Jaa critics - stop being such snobs and just enjoy the spectacle!  Movies are all about entertainment so try not to read too deeply into it.

Lovin' it  :boing1:


----------



## Sagat

Love the Capoeira guy. Looks awesome. Jaa starts doing some Capoeira moves himself as if to say 'Hey I can do that too ' 
One of my mates did Capoeira for a while and we always thought how painful it would be if the Capoeira stylist copped a low kick while he was doing a handstand [sweeping him off his hands]


----------



## mantis

cool clip
i hope that's not the entire thing..
somehow the capoeirist became dumb in his decisions and jaa became active...  
people who plot fights for movies need some real martial arts experience!

the movie looks good, judging by this fight


----------



## wanttofight

That fight was friggen awesome! I loved it. Tony was getting nailed in the begining but damn did he come back strong He even threw in some of capoeira stuff. (sp?) Im gonna go see that when it comes out!


----------



## AceHBK

wanttofight said:
			
		

> That fight was friggen awesome! I loved it. Tony was getting nailed in the begining but damn did he come back strong He even threw in some of capoeira stuff. (sp?) Im gonna go see that when it comes out!


 
The movie has been out for awhile now.  I have seen it and it was pretty decent.  Jackie Chan had a cameo in it.


----------



## JB*

The film was awesome, but i wasn't keen on this specific fight scene at the point where he kicks Lateef of screen and a sword fighter appears...no lateef in the back ground to be seen, and then again, when the massive guy comes. Other than that tho, awesome watching =) The Jackie Chan appearance made me laugh =)


----------



## AceHBK

JB* said:
			
		

> The film was awesome, but i wasn't keen on this specific fight scene at the point where he kicks Lateef of screen and a sword fighter appears...no lateef in the back ground to be seen, and then again, when the massive guy comes. Other than that tho, awesome watching =) The Jackie Chan appearance made me laugh =)


 
I agree Lateef just disappears.  Terrible way to end the fight b/c to me he was not done.  The sowrd part was a waste of time.
As to Jackie Chan i guess this is a way of showing one day they will do a film together.


----------



## JB*

AceHBK said:
			
		

> I agree Lateef just disappears. Terrible way to end the fight b/c to me he was not done. The sowrd part was a waste of time.
> As to Jackie Chan i guess this is a way of showing one day they will do a film together.


 
I hope not,jackie chan to me is now a comedy actor, to me..."wrong film dickhead" is the most laughs im gunna get from a Tony Jaa film, i dont know if anyone else feels the same but i genuinly hope Jaa doesnt take the hollywood route.


----------



## White Fox

Odin said:
			
		

> Tony jar vs some guy that looks like Eddie Gordeo from Tekken,dman good video you have to click on the blue screen with muay thai vs...displayed.
> 
> dman good though cant wait to see it....although I hear the film is about a missing elephant!?!?!?!?!
> 
> 
> *[URL="http://video.google.com/videosearch?q=MUAY+THAI+VS&so=0"]http://video.google.com/videosearch?q=MUAY+THAI+VS&so=0*[/URL]


 
All those vids were great thanks for that, My house mate would be perfect for caporeia!!! LOL!!!!


----------



## Andy Moynihan

Couple questions for the Muay Thai folks in here.

* If Jaa's style is in fact Muay Thai, what's with the wide kung fu-ish stance and the lowered lead hand( not what I'm given to understand is the usual MT guard( legs close together, sometimes the lead foot up on the ball, elbows tight at chest level, fists by top of head) ?

*what was all that gymnasticating with his hands after he hit "Gordo" taking multiple steps back into tone of those low stances? again struck me as a Chinese flavor rather than Thai.

* I saw what I was almost sure was Jaa throwing multiple TKD style tornado kicks at once which I don't recognize as belonging to MT. Do they?


----------



## Xue Sheng

I know the original post was from 01-23-2006 but this is the first itme I was this and all I got to say is DAMN that was cool.


----------



## canndy

The movie's fight scenes are great, the story line may seem strange but as they say in the movie, elephants are regarded as relatives in Thailand. Respect the culture.


----------



## Thunder Foot

Just to answer some questions.... That wasn't Jackie Chan in the film. That person is a Thia actor, an intentional look-a-like. 

In regards to some of the earlier questions, Tony Jaa practices Muay Boran in this film... with gymnastic and Wushu influences. Muay Boran means "Ancient Boxing". So, in short terms, its the art before it was popularized as a sport.
Also, in regards to his stance, thats also from Boran. The stance is called the "Yang Sum Khum". You can learn more about the stance, and a PARTICULAR style of Muay Boran (because it depends on what region of Thailand the Boran comes from, added to the fact that neighboring countries like Burma, Laos, and Cambodia have their own Boran as well) if you check this site....

http://www.muaychaiya.com/muaychaiyaE01.html


----------



## BlackDragon

Just to add, I've seen the movie, quite a few times....and I thought it was AWSOME. And also the best display of capoeira I've seen in any movie, although the capoeira guy loses


----------



## wee_blondie

The movie rocks - makes me wanna sign up for "stunt academy" just to try some of that stuff!!!

Some of it was a bit over-stretched though - did you see the bit where he slashes the big guys nerves???   And come on.....exactly how many arms did he break in that scene towards the end???!!!

Still, gotta respect that kind of talent :matrix:


----------

